
California Judge Rules Coffee Must Carry Cancer Warning - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-judge-rules-coffee-must-carry-cancer-warning-1522367533
======
mygo
I hate articles with a paywall. This is officially annoying.

Can anyone summarize the text?

